# Ladder Racks



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm getting a new trailer and trying to decide if I want to get a ladder rack for it or just put one on my Pickup.

Thoughts?

Any good suggestions for a brand or where to shop?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

If you are going to be using the trailer 99% of the time then I would say trailer, if you are not always going to be using the trailer then I would do some kind of set up on both. Maybe a half rack on the truck.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I forgot to add

Adrian Steel is my preference but they are pricey.


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

If you have a cap on your truck, you mine as well throw a rack on it. It's not that much money or time.

If you don't, it would depend on what you use it for. I use my truck for a lot of hauling woodchips, soil and gravel. A ladder rack is _not _friendly to those activities, but a half rack would be fine.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I decided not to go with a rack on the trailer for now. 

I think it would be easier to load/unload on a truck vs a taller trailer.

I don't haul gravel in my pickup and hope to never start


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I have both, and never used the rack on the trailer until this year. The reason I used the rack on the trailer this year is because I let my employees do 75% or more of the labor and most of the time they would come by the shop and pick the trailer up. It was nice to just throw all the ladders on the trailer and send them on their way since neither one had a rack on their rig.

I think it's situational. If your not running at least one full crew then the ladders on the truck is the most logical choice. There are so many situations, it's really what best fits you.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have had one of these for almost ten years now. 

http://www.tracrac.com/


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

being a real estate investor I find myself hauling gravel an concrete debris more often then I'd like so just so you know it is possible with racks but having gravel stuck in the tracks is a bitch .........system 1 is what I have an wouldn't change it for the world !! strong....modular an you can pop the back bar off if need be an also come with tie down ratchet straps


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I like being able to remove them if I needed to. Like loading a quad or lawnmower. Easy with the hex screws in the end being the only stops.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

you can remove system i with just 4 bolts, 1 in each leg an BANG its off !! .......or you could take the top rails off an the rear legs an leave the legs behind the cab .........few different options 


few months ago i got a vintage car lift an had two 5''x16' steel I-beams on the center of the racks an i tell you what it held !! scary but it held....not sure of the weight but it took 2 of us to get them up there


----------



## ProBrush (Aug 11, 2008)

I love my Trac Rac. The best thing that I have bought has been the TRac Rac tonneau cover. It is not totally weatherproof but has saved me a lot of time and aggravation.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm starting to learn how to weld. I suggest buy a good mig/tig welder and make the rack yourself. The used equipment now is so cheap and this will give you a new job opportunity.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Softy said:


> I'm starting to learn how to weld. I suggest buy a good mig/tig welder and make the rack yourself. The used equipment now is so cheap and this will give you a new job opportunity.


I am always a fan of custom home made things like this, but as you know, novice welding jobs look a little unprofessional. In about 1978, I built the frame for a trailer as my first welding project. I had NO professional training. It's still holding together, but boy does it look like crap.

I wouldn't advise a professional tradesman going around town with a ladder rack welded by a raw novice.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I couldn't live with out my ladder rack on my trailer. I set it up with a catwalk down the center. Came with a ladder going from the tongue to the rack. I store allmost all of my exstion ladders up there. 
David


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

System One racks are great & well worth the money. :thumbsup:


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I have something else on my van right now (craigs list special) but I fully intend to go with system 1 racks as soon as finances allow. I've done alot of looking around, and I like them the best out of all the ones I've seen for a van or a pickup. Trac racks would be a close runner up for a pickup


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

If you get the ladder rack for the trailer, use it, but I will say if you are hauling with the trailer and have the ladders on the rack on your truck.. make sure there is enough room for turning.. the trailer will come into the area between the truck and trailer pretty good. About 3 weeks ago I had a piece of wood I ripped off the piece that went on the house. I was hauling scrap away and it stuck out too much into that area. As I turned the wood dug into the trailer a gouged the hell out of the graphics in that area.  So be careful. Also those ladder racks on the top suck balls. They are merely there to hold the ladder. You will have to be creative to attach hooks and straps to to secure the ladders.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh and pics when you get the trailer


----------

